# Ne humor



## TuesdaysChild

Eddie Izzard!! OMG, I can watch his stand up all day. Scathingly brilliant, that bloke!!


----------



## Acadia

Robin Williams used a lot of Ne, and I found his comedy brilliant. Also Lorelai Gilmore from Gilmore Girls, she's pretty funny. Jack Sparrow, excellent. 

I think watching my Ne-dom and Aux friends struggle through learning how to use humor tries my patience a little bit. 

No stereotypes here. I think you guys are pretty chill for the most part.


----------

